# How do I get my stuff in retail outlets?



## themadmarmoset (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello everybody. I as many here, have recently started my own shirt line. I know who my key demographic is, and what stores I would like to see my stuff in, but what is the best, most professional way of going about this endeavour? I would like to get involved with retailers that are national. By going this route, would I have to have enough product to supply all the stores, or do you select a few cities? More importantly, how do I get my foot in the door? Is it best to go to the retail location and ask for contact info for that company? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bammer (Jun 4, 2008)

You seem to be aiming high. I like that... if it were a made for the movies business that is. 

You need to start right in your neigborhood. Mom & pop shops. get the word out that way. If the small guys like you and your product, you will get recomondations. Then referrals. 

Then you can approach the Big Guys with confidence and prove to them that your stuff sells. 

Big Stores have tons of overhead and they want stuff that is proven to sell. They don't want to be the test site for any product. 

Get out and meet people. You might get lucky and meet a guy or gal that has a foot in the door at the local Target store, 

And away you go. 

The point is, don't wait for THEM to come to you. YOU go to them. Push and push. And when you can't push no more... Take a quick break... and start to push again!!

Rock On...


----------



## Jenlove (May 15, 2007)

Hey Matt,

My business partner and I have been thinking the same thing. Our strategy is to start regional. We're in Chicago...which gives us a great launching pad. We'll be taking a road trip to cities close to us - Detroit, Milwaukee, Minneapolis, etc..to find boutique that fit our demographic. 

Best of success to you


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

Try checking out some local retailers. We made connections with some at an expo. A few even contacted us through myspace.


----------



## aoshi1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Jenlove said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> My business partner and I have been thinking the same thing. Our strategy is to start regional. We're in Chicago...which gives us a great launching pad. We'll be taking a road trip to cities close to us - Detroit, Milwaukee, Minneapolis, etc..to find boutique that fit our demographic.
> 
> Best of success to you


That sounds like a sound idea. My partners and I are planning the same thing, albeit we are in Phoenix, and the trip will be to places in California, Colorado, Nevada, and New Mexico...the proverbial southwest if you will. I would really like to get up to Seattle, but in due time.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

themadmarmoset said:


> Hello everybody. I as many here, have recently started my own shirt line. I know who my key demographic is, and what stores I would like to see my stuff in, but what is the best, most professional way of going about this endeavour? I would like to get involved with retailers that are national. By going this route, would I have to have enough product to supply all the stores, or do you select a few cities? More importantly, how do I get my foot in the door? Is it best to go to the retail location and ask for contact info for that company? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


A good start would be to read all the past topics about getting your designs in retail stores that have been posted here: retailers related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi,

I would suggest if you want to do it professionally, set up a booth at a tradeshow like Magic. Yes it takes some investment $3,000-$4,000 but, its worth it, you will get opportunities to interact not only with regional buyers but international ones too!

Good Luck
Rod


----------

